# install: illegal option -- l



## woody (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I ran into a weird problem: I upgraded two FreeBSD Machines to 9.1. After that, one works perfectly in terms of upgrading with portupgrade/portmaster; the other fails with the error:

```
install: illegal option -- l
```
E.g., for installing portupgrade:

```
hecking if ports-mgmt/portupgrade already installed
===> bin (install)
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/pkg_fetch  /usr/local/sbin/pkg_fetch
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/pkg_glob  /usr/local/sbin/pkg_glob
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/pkg_sort  /usr/local/sbin/pkg_sort
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/pkgdb  /usr/local/sbin/pkgdb
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/pkgdu  /usr/local/sbin/pkgdu
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/portcvsweb  /usr/local/sbin/portcvsweb
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/portsclean  /usr/local/sbin/portsclean
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/portsdb  /usr/local/sbin/portsdb
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/portupgrade  /usr/local/sbin/portupgrade
install -o root  -g wheel -m 555  .build/portversion  /usr/local/sbin/portversion
/usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall -> /usr/local/sbin/pkg_glob
install: illegal option -- l
usage: install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 file2
       install [-bCcMpSsv] [-B suffix] [-f flags] [-g group] [-m mode]
               [-o owner] file1 ... fileN directory
       install -d [-v] [-g group] [-m mode] [-o owner] directory ...
*** [_installlinks] Error code 64
```

I tried everything (checked /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf) and also refetched and extracted the ports-tree. Nothing helps.

Does anyone have a suggestion where the error could come from?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2013)

How did you upgrade? The error seems to come from an older version of FreeBSD that has an install(1) that doesn't support the -l option.


----------



## woody (Jul 15, 2013)

I used `freebsd-update -r 9.1-RELEASE upgrade`. `uname -a` gives:

```
9.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD
```
*I*s there a way to recompile the install tool or to install the latest version*?*


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2013)

On the second machine, that was working before, I upgraded Perl to 5.16 and ruby to V2.0. Now I have the same problems there. Also downgrading to the previously installed versions does not fix it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 16, 2013)

woody said:
			
		

> On the second machine, that was working before, I upgraded Perl to 5.16 and ruby to V2.0. Now I have the same problems there.


How did you upgrade Perl?  By simply (re)installing the new version or did you also pay close attention to the instructions in /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 16, 2013)

-l is new to 9-STABLE, does not appear to have been in 9.1-RELEASE.

Immediate workaround: you already have portmaster, portupgrade is not needed.

It's not immediately obvious what is trying to use -l with install.  You say you checked /etc/make.conf and /etc/src.conf, but did not post them.


----------



## woody (Jul 16, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments, they helped me nail down the problem. At least I think so.

I reinstalled Perl and updated it according to /usr/ports/UPDATING. Maybe it fixed some issues, but I'm not sure. I used `portmaster -ai` to update each package individually. This nailed it down that two packages use the -l option

```
graphics/gd (gd-2.0.35_8,1)	(unknown build error)
ports-mgmt/pkg (pkg-1.0.11)(unknown build error)
```
*S*o for me still the question is: is this a bug in 9.1 RELEASE-p4 or is there a way to get the "install" to understand the -l option? (It seems to me as some ports use the -l option and some don't.)

*T*he content of my /etc/make.conf

```
WITH_PKGNG=yes
# added by use.perl 2013-07-16 20:58:14
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

*A* /etc/src.conf is not present _on_ my system.


----------

